

H.261 decoder in OCaml, compiled to JavaScript - lpw25
http://andrewray.github.io/iocamljs/oh261.html

======
TD-Linux
Neat!

Also, for those who haven't seen it, a Theora/Vorbis/Opus decoder in
Javascript (via emscripten):
[https://brionv.com/misc/ogv.js/demo/](https://brionv.com/misc/ogv.js/demo/)

